# Gestational Sac at 6 weeks 1 day measuring at 5.5 mm



## Kim_baby2

I went in on May 8th and thought I was 6 weeks and 1 day from LMP. Dr called 3 days later and said that there was a small sac that was measuring a 5.3 to 5.5 day pregnancy. Is this normal? I have never really kept track of how many days my cycles were. This would be my 2nd baby. I had a MC 9 years ago before my daughter was born and I was only like 4-5 weeks at that time.


----------



## Angelique76

It could be quite normal. You could have O'd later than you realise. 

When will you another check up? Have you had bloods done?


----------



## MindUtopia

That doesn't sound too worrisome to me especially if you don't track your cycles and aren't sure of your dates anyway. I had a missed mc several months ago and baby only measured 4.6mm at 8+3, which they said would have been approximately 5 weeks. It was obvious it was a mc as I knew my dates exactly and had gotten a BFP at 3+5 nearly 4 weeks before, so like there's no way I could have been only 5 weeks pregnant. If 4.6mm is 5 weeks, then it makes sense that 5.3-5.5mm would be on track for roughly 6 weeks. That sounds pretty normal to me. Are they planning to scan you again? Even with my very obvious mmc, I had a follow up scan a week later to confirm if there had been any further development. With a healthy pregnancy, there would be clear growth and you would likely be able to see the heartbeat by 7 weeks as well, which should put your mind at ease.


----------



## Angelique76

Any news Kim?


----------

